# Which was the most inspiring movie you ever watched?



## damian1 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Which is the most inspiring movie ever?*

I recently watched *fireproof*, an extremely inspiring movie for any of you who are married and need a little encouragement, kirk Cameron does a flawless performance as Capt. Caleb Holt, the firefighter who is struggling to find peace in his marriage. The rest of cast does an excellent performance as well. This movie isn't for everyone but I totally recommend it.


----------



## Interference (Mar 13, 2009)

At the time, _CE3K_ gave me hope in the wonders out there.  _It's a Wonderful Life_ still resonates for me and when I'm feeling at my lowest, I never fail to think as George Bailey did and just realising that makes me, quite seriously, consider the others around me.  Very little else has really impacted on me philosophically, but there are a few that I am happy to associate with good times and good people.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 14, 2009)

Tim Burton's *Ed Wood.  *Even those of us with little talent can move towards our dream if we never give up trying


----------



## Interference (Mar 14, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> Tim Burton's *Ed Wood.  *Even those of us with little talent can move towards our dream if we never give up trying



That film left me feeling really sad.  The guy didn't have any conception whatever of how talentless he was.  I kept asking myself when it was over, "Is that me? Am I like that?  Talentless, but thinking I'm hot stuff?"

No, I'm afraid I can't watch it without feeling extremely sad for the guy.


----------



## bobbo19 (May 19, 2009)

Probably Gladiator, Matrix,The Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 19, 2009)

For sheer cheesiness The Natural is quite good, but the kind of films that tend to inspire me are the one's where someone goes through such adversity and yet keeps their honour/dignity throughout.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 19, 2009)

Mad Max.


----------



## BookStop (May 19, 2009)

Bicentennial Man


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

Has to be the Shawshank Redeption. "Either get busy living, or get busy dying". 

Gladiator was also an extraordinary movie. 

Also, i watched a Korean Sci-Fi flick called Cassern a few years ago. I honestly don't know if i understood it correctly, but it really did give me an emotional response.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Which is the most inspiring movie ever?*

The Shawshank Redeption was quite inpirational i thought.


----------



## Jev (Jul 8, 2009)

'Glory' comes to mind at the moment. It's inspiring without being sappy or cliched, which is the reason a lot of war movies fall short for me as inspiration.

I also really like 'Phörpa (The Cup),' a story about some Bhutanese kids being trained to be monks who want to watch the World Cup (and go to extraordinary efforts to do so.) It's really a look into how similar a different culture is to my own, made by someone in that culture (as opposed to a Western look at what's so "different" about the Bhutanese monastery.)

'Conrack' and 'Wonder Boys' are both stories about educational inspiration that don't fall into the traps of so many other teachers-inspiring-students movies. They're both excellent as well.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Wonder Boys is a great film.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 8, 2009)

*Bad Boy Bubby* had a great effect on me, which was completely surprising at the time because I had zero expectations of the movie and bought it for a laugh.  A completely wonderful revelation!  I am sure there are far more inspiring films but for me this one always stood out.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Three Came Home (1950) is an awe-inspiring tale about the struggles of American-Brittish women and their children held in Japanese WW II prison camps. 

This is a must-see for women, especially, as it reminds us how strong we can be in the face of constant death.

Three Came Home (1950)


----------



## Dish the Lish (Jul 12, 2009)

The Kite Runner.

I don't know of many people who have actually watched this movie, and I have no idea why because it is not an underground film and is on Demand all the time.

But anyway, that film has such a great message about the true meaning of friendship that it is astounding. There is also a message about self fulfillment that I found to be awe inspiring.


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 4, 2009)

Amelie by Jean-Pierre Jeunet


----------

